# Air- con



## rexos (Oct 16, 2006)

After a drive to Thassos, Greece, over a 3 week period with temps in the 30s at night, Denise and I feel that air-con has to be our next investment before next year.
Has anyone any recommendations please?
Thanks
Rex


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

rexos said:


> After a drive to Thassos, Greece, over a 3 week period with temps in the 30s at night, Denise and I feel that air-con has to be our next investment before next year.
> Has anyone any recommendations please?
> Thanks
> Rex


We can retro-fit a roof mounted type but the cheapest option would be a portable room air condiioning unit. (240v)

Quite cheap at Cosco when they have them in stock and you can take anything back there for a full refund no questions asked even if you have had it five years!!

Peter


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

I had roof aircon in my first motorhome, problem I found was that it tripped out the EHU as it drew to much amps.

Bought a generator, that run it OK on low setting, but cut out the genny if the setting was turned up to far.

Would be interested in hearing if newer aircon will draw less amps.

Mine was on a Y reg and was already fitted when I bought the motorhome so assumed it was an older design that those made today.

Some are proper air conditioners with gassed refrigeration, others are air coolers, that have a pipe conected to the water tank, I believe these draw less amps when working.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Air con*

Hi

I have a Dometic B2200 unit on this motorhome. The unit is fairly quiet in use, unless the highest of the four fan speed settings is used. It is also fairly quiet outside when in operation.

I have used the aircon in Italy on a site advertised as six amps, with the fridge, battery charger and TV in operation at the same time.

Russell


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Rex

We have the Waeco Easycool EC 3000 which operates on hook up only. They do also make one which can work on 12 volts but is aimed for use on the move. 

It will heat or cool the van and is very quiet outside. Inside the fan seems to be very pwoerful and can range from whisper quiet on low speed to quite a blast if you need to cool the van quickly. 

We have had no problems on French campsites with 6 amp supplies and its handbook says its power consumption is less than 6 amps.

Hope this helps

Ed


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Interesting article on fitting Air Conditioner, in the August issue of Motor Caravan magazine.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Rex,

there are dozens of posts on this site regarding aircon systems. If you have the money and space then the Truma Saphire Vario is one of the best options. Its expensive but can be run when the engine is running and if you have a decent leisure battery set up then it will run on that at 900w when in the wild. Many of the European manufacturers are now fitting the Truma system as standard. The roof ones are better now than a few years ago but there are still an awful lot of sites in France that won't run these. JohnCrossMotors has the cheapest answer - buy a portable one and try it out.

Pete


----------



## fatwallet (May 18, 2006)

Hi. We have a waeco dual voltage aircon which we use on the move if required and have not had any problems on hook up in greece and most of europe we also use a honda 2i geney when wild camping. a good peace of kit


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Quite cheap at Cosco when they have them in stock and you can take anything back there for a full refund no questions asked even if you have had it five years!!
> 
> Peter


I could not possible condone this sort of thing (digs out Costco card ready for a visit to their lakeside store on monday)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Air Con*

Hello,

I have in the past as an Air-Conditioning engineer advised against fitting habicon as it is expensive and heavy. We have as John Cross suggested in the past taken a portable when going to hot destinations. Problem with these is unless you you install a extraction vent and have a decent inverter you cannot use it on the move.

We have just returned from France where temperatures hit 43c inland and 37c on the cote d'azur. Problem was whilst me and a front seat passenger were fine up front with cab A/C the 6 passengers in the rear were roasting even with 2 fans going.

I now intend to either fit a Truma Sapphire or adapt a quality portable to work in-motion.

Off to eat own words,
Trev.


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

I am very pleased with my DOMETIC roof mounted air con system. It has the advantage of blowing hot air as well which has been of great help this spring/summer in Britain and is a back up to the Truma/ gas/ electric air blown system also fitted by Autocruise. Mine came as a factory fitted option. It runs quietly on the lowest fan setting for warm or cold which I have found most sufficient. The system has an electronic handset for control. I thnk the cost is about £1200.


----------

